# Shenango Slab-Tacular!!!!! Part One



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

What a day!!! Nick and I made the trip to PA to meet Chaunc on the water. 3/4 of the Microspoons Pro Staff hit the water today. The fish had no chance. LOL

Winds were howling at around 20, so we went and found a nice, quiet cove. GOOD MOVE.










It was on fire today with BIG crappie. They were hitting minnows on a plain hook under a slip bobber. That was until the water warmed up a little.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Chaunc made it to the lake and hit another cove and managed a couple nice bass. Thanks for pointing us in the right direction buddy.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

As the water warmed, the fish started hitting Microspoons and hitting HARD. Nick had them hitting left and right. Some REAL hawgs too. He caught 4 that were 14 or better!


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Microspoons WORK!!!! They really do. The fish were getting MAD at them and hitting hard.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

This was one of the best days I've spent on the water. Nick and I really had a great time and I know he will be telling his grandkids one day about the time we spent on Shenango. The great friends, the awesome fishing. It was a great, great day.




























Also, to the guy who was fighting the losing battle against the wind with the trolling motor. I'm glad we could hook up and get you back to the ramp. That wind was treacherous, especially in a small boat. Nice talking with you too and please, come back to OGF often.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

looks like a great day. congrads


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Glad you guys could make it over. Didn't think we'd be able to do any good with that wind howling at 8AM, but it calmed down pretty much by 9:30 or so. We still had to hit the coves out of the wind. We had fun " spoonfeeding " the slabs today. I was tightlining mine and Nick " the stick " has his under a bobber. When Big Daddy said 14", he wasn't exagerrating one bit. Here's my catch.









And these were all well over a pound each, with the bigger one real close to 2.









My daughters are coming to town in a couple weeks and they'll clean out my freezer and i'll have to start all over.
Thanks for coming over guys. It's a pleasure fishing with you.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks for all the help Chaunc... Always a pleasure heading over to share a lake with you.


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

looked like a great day on the water thanks for pictues


----------



## slik (Oct 5, 2008)

Chaunc, how big is that Honda motor and did you buy your Lund new or used and if new where? Thanks! Nice fish!


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

slik said:


> Chaunc, how big is that Honda motor and did you buy your Lund new or used and if new where? Thanks! Nice fish!


The honda is a 2009, 90hp, 4 stroke. I bought it last fall. I bought the boat new in 2004. Its a 2005, Mr Pike. Special ordered. Ordered it in april and it didn't come in til sept. Got it from the guys in Andover, Ohio. ( not a sponsor here so i wont mention their name.) Good boat and they wont budge on the price. Had to pay $250 for an extra lund seat.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

pretty fish,great job fishing guys.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

nice looking crappie.....congrats


----------



## WPM (Jun 9, 2006)

Looks like a memory making day for sure!

Just to be clear - you're talking about Shenango LAKE - totally in PA - right?

Can I ask where you launch? My buddy and I are planning on going down to Volant next week and I'd like to check it out on the way home.

Thanks,

WPM


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

WPM said:


> Looks like a memory making day for sure!
> 
> Just to be clear - you're talking about Shenango LAKE - totally in PA - right?
> 
> ...


The easiest one to find is just off rt 18. Just before you get to the causeway stop light, turn right. You'll see the TARA. Just past the building you'll see a road that leads right down to the water. There's a launch and a handicap fishing area there.


----------



## WPM (Jun 9, 2006)

Thanks for the directions. Looks pretty simple to find.

WPM


----------



## swordfish (Apr 19, 2006)

Big Daddy , i was wondering if you would share what setting you use on your camera. Thanks. Is that a fly rod i seen in the last pic?and do you guy's have success with it ? I Almost feel silly ,asking that question. have you guy's ever hit up the little soup and sandwich shop in Volant I highly recommend it ? I've only been there once but was really impressed .


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm pretty sure it's just the "normal" setting on it. When I upload, I use the Nikon transfer software and editing program that came with the camera. Very easy to use.

In low light, I change it sometimes, but mostly keep it on its normal settings...


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Hey guys, great fish!! I tell ya, I went and bought some MicroSpoons from Portage County Outdoors in Edinburg and I really like them. I've picked up some fish when fishing was slow that my bro didn't get bites. Maybe it was luck but I like the spoons thus far and have grown confidence with them in 3 days of fishing.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

TritonBill said:


> Hey guys, great fish!! I tell ya, I went and bought some MicroSpoons from Portage County Outdoors in Edinburg and I really like them. I've picked up some fish when fishing was slow that my bro didn't get bites. Maybe it was luck but I like the spoons thus far and have grown confidence with them in 3 days of fishing.


It only gets better. Try fishing them diffrent ways and you'll see. Last sunday i drifted them under a bobber at pymatuning and hammered the crappies and perch. Glad you enjoy them. Post a picture and i'll send it to our sponsor to post on his site.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Man, did the crappies go crazy over here today. Fished by myself and caught over 100 fish. No kidding. 35 were over 11" with some over 12. All on plastics. Non stop action all day from 8:30 to 1. Used 1/2 a jar of nibbles.  Here's some of the catch.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Very Nice Chaunc, someday i'd like to give pyme a try. Also would be cool to fish with a legend such as yourself!  Keep up the good fichin.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Fishing was so unbelievable that i had to do it again. Not nearly as many fish but a good day non the less. Tried uplake area and was catching white crappies. Released 25 from the livewell at the ramp ( downlake ) and kept a dozen for my brother Dan, ( who's still working )  Here's the livewell before i cleaned it out for the day.


----------

